# Woodworking Class?



## emily (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi. I'm new.

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this; I looked at the different categories and this seems to be the one for things that don't really fit anywhere else.

Anyway! I'm interested in taking a (beginning!) woodworking class. I live in Salt Lake City and attend the University of Utah. I haven't been able to find any woodworking classes on campus, and there isn't anything listed on the Salt Lake Community College website.

Does anyone on here live in the area and know of anything? Other sites online refer me to the violin making place downtown, but I'm more interested in making furniture than I am in making violins. 

Or, if nobody knows, do you know of a site, or some reliable reference that I could refer to?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

There's a Woodcraft store in Sandy, UT-I believe Sandy is not far from Salt Lake City.

Pheasant Hollow Business Park Bldg. No. 4
9891 South 500 West
Sandy, UT 84070
Phone: (801) 566-5652
Fax: (801) 566-5264
[email protected]


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Woodcraft and Rockler are good sources for classes. Some community colleges offer classes as well.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Welcome emily there is such an abundance of information here at LJ, the knowledge is more than you could ever get in a classroom and it's free. I am sort of new to woodworking, (trying to build things that are nice to look at and use and not live in). I have found there are many dvd's and videos also that are the very best for the basics and will give you years of a jump start in wood working. If you would like i will list the ones I have found to a turning point for me and then the ones that refine what I have learned.


----------



## Steve2 (Aug 16, 2008)

Betsy - you mentioned community college but were close. Check the *High Schools adult education programs.*


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm going to second what Molly said: Check with your local high schools. Even experienced woodworkers sometimes use the adult ed classes to get access to machines they don't have in their own shops.


----------



## cooperedpatterns (Sep 27, 2008)

welcome young lady:
You can also look on line (but not all the clubs or guilds are on line) for guilds,clubs, carving guilds etc. things of this nature while searching keep a list of other search terms that come up. If you can find one close to you they will know all the best locations for classes or you might even locate a mentor.


----------



## emily (Oct 21, 2008)

Bingo.

I just searched online and found the nearest high school, which is pretty close. It DOES have community/adult education classes, INCLUDING a woodworking class. And they have a bunch of new machines that they seem to be really proud of.

Looks like they're already most of the way through their fall classes, so I'll start in January. Perfect.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

How do you like that? Less than 24Hrs and you have an answer! Welcome to LJ's; I guess you have already noticed there is a great group of folks here…


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Emily,

You must have already found that they do hold some classes at the Woodcraft Store located in Sandy. You still might want to call them and see what they do have. Also you have already found the some of the high schools do hold woodworking classes. I believe that Highland High School and possibly East High might have them. These, as you know, are quite close to the U of U. Let us know if you find something..

Glad to have another Utah'n on board….


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to the site Emily. I hope you can hang out and share ideas between now and when your classes begin. This is a great site. Questions get tons of answers, and they're pretty much all good ones.
- JJ


----------



## definn (Oct 9, 2008)

Wish you lived closer, I am a former Vocational Shop Teacher, am 77 and worked wood since 1945. Still have my Cabinetshop. Too bad everything is so far away from here.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi Emily, Welcome to the crazy world of LJs. It's a fun and exciting place also, and can be very informative, or not depending on who you listen to. Most guys know what they are talking about.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello Emily, Welcome to LJs. You have found yourself among one great group of people. I am sure you will enjoy your time here. And as you can see there are always answers to your questions.
PEACE!!!


----------



## aussiechippie (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Emily,

I am in the same boat as you. SLCC has cabinetry classes (stat with BCCM in the course catalog) and Utah Valley University has a lot of classes also, but coth of those are a little out of my price range. I looked @ Granite Peaks (Granite School District's Adult Ed program) but they're not offering any classes this term.

Can you tell me which school(s) you found classes at?

Thanks!


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi and welcome Emily! WOW…..I've been a member of Lumberjocks for a year and am always amazed how the members come through!


----------



## richhagg (Sep 12, 2007)

This website is the best tool you can have in your workshop. Surround yourself with good freinds, with lots of good ideas and you will have success!


----------



## aussiechippie (Sep 15, 2009)

For anyone looking at this later, Jordan, Canyons and Granite School Districts all have woodworking programs as part of their Community or Adult Education catalogs. Costs are $50-70 from what I have found.

The idea seems to be, go to the first class to learn shop safety (and watch a few bloody movies on what happens if you're not safe) then come after that with your own plans and materials to build whatever project you'd like - the instructor's there if you need them to learn techniques and for advice.

I just signed up for one 'til the end of the year with a friend of mine and we are looking forward to building some fun easy projects before we start working on a Hope Chest and a bed.


----------



## Wojo (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey Emily,

I am the same as aussiechippie. Which high schools did you find that offered classes?


----------



## dnair (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi,

My husband is really into wood working . I would like to gift him a wood working class for his bday.

I am in Redmond, WA
Looking Online, I could not locate one.

Does anybody know? Please mail me. Would really appreciate it.

Regards,
Dhanya


----------



## bkap (Sep 29, 2006)

If you would like to learn how to build the Sam Maloof style rocking chair see samples at www.kappelusa.com I give seminars them here in Ephraim Utah.


----------

